# Radio drama-style Actual Play of Call of Cthulhu scenario 'Robinson Gruesome'



## Uncaring Cosmos (Feb 9, 2015)

Howdy all,


I've just started an actual play series, with Jim from _Skype of Cthulhu_ acting as Keeper. We're making our way through the Monophobia scenario "Robinson Gruesome". Hopefully I'll also have an interview with Marcus Bone, one of the authors of the scenario, to cap things off!


I've mixed in some music and SFX (all properly licensed and used with permission) to give it a sort of radio drama feel.


Hope you enjoy!


http://uncaringcosmos.com/episode-6-call-cthulhu-robinson-gruesome-part-1/


----------



## Uncaring Cosmos (Feb 16, 2015)

Episode 2 is now up!

In this episode, the dashing author-adventurer Alexander Dane finds himself marooned on a deserted island in the Western Pacific. His first task is securing food, but will he break his arm collecting coconuts? And is he REALLY trying to hunt fish in the lagoon by throwing rocks at them?

Jim from _Skype of Cthulhu_ is incredibly patient with me as I try my best to starve to death on a desert island in the _Call of Cthulhu_ scenario "Robinson Gruesome", from the _Monophobia_ set of single-investigator scenarios by Marcus Bone and Mark Chiddicks.

More details at http://uncaringcosmos.com/8/

Also, the podcast is being uploaded to YouTube as well, so you can check out those versions if you're interested.

[video=youtube;24FacMZ0efY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24FacMZ0efY[/video]

[video=youtube;TF5Jr7n9ras]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TF5Jr7n9ras[/video]


----------



## Uncaring Cosmos (Mar 14, 2015)

The final part of my 'Robinson Gruesome' playthrough with Jim from Skype of Cthulhu is now online!

In this episode, the strapping adventurer Alexander Dane finds himself caught in a death struggle with a native priest and his fearsome "god". But who’s the real bad guy in this story?

The show notes (including the audio version of the podcast) is at http://uncaringcosmos.com/10/

[video=youtube;UU9XzzckiA4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UU9XzzckiA4[/video]


----------

